# X-Men: First Class



## KingdomBlade (Jun 4, 2011)

It was an excellent revival to the series. It was action packed, energetic, well written and stylish. It blazed through it's scenes yet it was perfectly understandable. The cast was (as usual) very strong and well fitting. Especially James McAvoy (Professor X),  Kevin Bacon (Sebastian Shaw), Nicholas Hoult (Beast), Jennifer Lawrence (Mystique), and ESPECIALLY Michael Fassbender (Magneto). The best aspect of X-Men is arguably the cast, and McAvoy with Fassbender was a great acting combination.

This basically set the standard for the rest of the summer blockbusters. It's definitely worth a watch. It's perhaps even the best X-Men movie so far. Though I may need to recheck that since I haven't watched X-Men and X2 in a while.

*My Rating*: 3.5/4

*Rotten Tomatoes*: 87%
*Metacritic*: 65

*Select Critics*

*Roger Ebert*: 2.5/4
*Richard Roeper*: 4.5/5
*Entertainment Weekly*: B+
*Variety*: 90/100
*Film.com*: A-
*Peter Travers*: 3.5/4

*TRAILER*



Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8ccSiH4olo[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

I watched the other X-Men movie only last week to get myself reminded lol.(apart from Wolverine)

Good to know that you liked it. I am personally not a fan of preceddors(or rather story going back in time), this totally kills my interest in particular movies.

Its time I go and watch it myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Tomorrow probably..


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 4, 2011)

Personally as a fan of the comic series I refuse to watch this. I know they have to hollywood it up but come on at least stick to some of the real story. The only decent comic book movies have been Iron man. I have not watched thor yet. Like I said on facebook id rather watch Oprah and rosie odonnel jello wrestle nude than watch that movie. Just a fanboys opinion.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh, it's good?
I really didn't have much faith in it, with different actors and all.

Might actually watch it at the cinema now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2011)

I've been wanting to see this and Thor pretty badly. The X-Men movies outside of 3 aren't that bad (plus they're written by Solid Snake).

Hopefully it'll continue this trend of good superhero films in the past couple of years.


----------



## Dr.Razor (Jun 4, 2011)

I've seen it yesterday, and i must say it was really cool, some anachronism with the other episode, but nice.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 5, 2011)

No wolverine in trailer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm still gonna watch this no matter what the critics say.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I've been wanting to see this and Thor pretty badly. The X-Men movies outside of 3 aren't that bad (plus they're written by Solid Snake).
> 
> Hopefully it'll continue this trend of good superhero films in the past couple of years.


With Captain America, Griff the Invisible and Green Lantern this year, and The Avengers, The Dark Knight Rises, Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance, Superman: Man of Steel and The Amazing Spiderman next year, as well as the ones without a release date such as The Wolverine and X-Men First Class 2, and ones that are very likely to happen such as X4, Venom, X-Men Origins: Deadpool, Flash and Wonder Woman, I get the feeling that were in for a lot of good superhero movies this year, next year, and in many more years.

Wolverine isn't supposed to be in this movie. Hugh Jackman did have like 5 second cameo though. Besides, he already has a movie that has a (hopefully better) sequel on the way.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 5, 2011)

We just watched KFP 2 last week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want to see this badly, though.


----------



## Nebz (Jun 8, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> No wolverine in trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's everything that was wrong with the series >_>



Spoiler



He does make a small cameo in this film though.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## naruses (Jun 11, 2011)

I think the film was greatly done and the cast did a very good job.

Amazing Film! 5/5


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2011)

I saw this yesterday with Mike and other than a few complaints, it wasn't that bad a movie. It was miles ahead of 3 and Origins.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

Its a good movie but not very appealing. Watching it right now.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was the reason i actually watched the cartoon....he was sooo kool. 
I had dreams that i was wolverine


----------



## Nebz (Jun 11, 2011)

I wish I had a picture... I had a costume of him based on the 90's cartoon for Halloween 2 or 3 years in a row as a child. He was always my favorite character growing up.

I really enjoyed the first movie but with him NOT in this movie I thought it was great. There was just too much of Wolverine in the X-Men films and it really sucked the enjoyment out of it for me since it became less about the X-Men and more about Wolverine and his struggles.

Origins was alright but I probably would have liked it and the character more if the film came out before those X-Men movies.


Even with him not in the film I really do think you will enjoy the movie unless you're one of those people that get butt hurt when it's not the same story as the comic book and don't even want to give it a chance >_>


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 12, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> Even with him not in the film I really do think you will enjoy the movie unless you're one of those people that get butt hurt when it's not the same story as the comic book and don't even want to give it a chance >_>




Im not butt hurt over it. Just not gonna pay money to watch it. They could have at least somewhat stuck to the original story line with the series. With movies these days its just quantity over quality thats all.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 12, 2011)

it looks good, but it dosn't include any of the orignal characters from the trilogy, so are they up so scratch? also in this move will we see more of storms back story as she is my favorite x woman but not a lot of screen time in the trilogy for storm so i would like to see more screen time for storm.

also i had no idea that david hayter does the screenplay for the xmen movies! lmao.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 12, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> also in this move will we see more of storms back story as she is my favorite x woman but not a lot of screen time in the trilogy for storm so i would like to see more screen time for storm.


No.

It does have a small cameo of "kiddie Storm" where everyone in the theater was like "awwwww"

I don't read the comics, so I just care if the movie is good or not, and it's good. I am aware that the actual founding members are quite different (I also don't recall Angel being a butterfly, isn't she supposed to be a he?) Oh well, not that I really care.

I kinda hate those people (fanboys) that get really annoyed because the movies aren't loyal to what it was adapted from. It's a movie, it should be rated as an individual rather than comparing it to what it is in a different medium. If it's a good movie, it's a good movie. It may have changed things, but that shouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## wasim (Jun 12, 2011)

i've watched all other X-men's

can't wait to watch this one


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 12, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being a fan of the Xmen and one of those people you hate I'm not really annoyed by the film like I said I won't support it by spending money to watch it. It's hard when you have read something for years to accept d
Such drastic changes just so they can make a buck and put out a movie. Great thing about forums is we can all express our opinions. I've never read iron man,Thor,green lantern or captain America and I think those movies look great and I'm sure there are fans of those series who would disagree. I've seen the other Xmen and wolverine movies and was not impressed with the stories but the casting was great.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 12, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man that is so lame, only a few seconds? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'll wait for this to come out on blu ray.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 12, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of a shallow reason to skip on an (excellent) movie that was far superior to X-Men 3.

Oh well, your choice I guess.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone else notice when the bad dude says

BE ENSLAVED
it cuts straight to Darwin me and my cousin were laughing so much.

[youtube]_OxMsyJ73nk[/youtube]


----------



## Ringo619 (Jun 12, 2011)

awesome movie!!! by  far the best x-men movie so far, and this did't include wolverine  apart from that one scene which lasted like 5  secs.


----------

